# My Tt will drag your cat down the street



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

This is my TT, I like it. You might not but you don't have to drive it :-* 







the front bumper and fender are a different color because my neighbor backed up into my car coming out of his driveway. So he bought me new ones because they had a few small dents.







this is her this last winter she was on vmaxx coils and the skid plate was pushing snow.







reason why she was so low in the winter was because I couldn't get the coils to go back up. So she was in summer mode in the winter.














I was tired of only being this low.







and dealing with this even though I wasn't that low but with my bad luck i got hit by a truck on my motorcycle and broke my arm and face







after I got better I bagged her







I got some new tires225/40/18 and stretched them onto my wheels 18x9 and 18x12














over the weekend I redid the truck setup by making a false floor and cleaning up the wires





















the golfing pic is from when I still had the 245 40 18s on 
Hope you like it. Also this is my first time using tapatalk so I'm not even sure if I'm doing this proper.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Cats suck. So do "cat people". 

For you sir :thumbup:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

put this in yesterday sorry for the cruddy phone pictures


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Good work and good to hear you are back on your feet after that accident! 

Your HRE's are gorgeous man! 

And that 12V outlet? LIKE!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Converted2VW said:


> Good work and good to hear you are back on your feet after that accident!
> 
> Your HRE's are gorgeous man!
> 
> And that 12V outlet? LIKE!


 Thanks so much! I'm a lucky guy! I totaled a 2004 ford expedition with my face haha but I'm tip top now! Oh and yea it's a 12v outlet. Thought it would be a good spot for it. Now I can have my radar detector on and my phone plugged in. Plus it's a oem part from an Audi!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

nice tt! 

I made also an extra 12v outlet in the dash. That one in the astray is a bad place.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Car is rad


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

peter139 said:


> nice tt!
> 
> I made also an extra 12v outlet in the dash. That one in the astray is a bad place.


 Yea it's a silly spot. All my change falls on the floor when I'm charging my phone


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

VWstung said:


> Car is rad


 I appreciate that!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Got my lcr lip in the mail today! Hope to have it on tomorrow


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

more pics of the new wheel setup? What are your final et's and tire sizes?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Neb said:


> more pics of the new wheel setup? What are your final et's and tire sizes?


 The et im unsure of. Because the guy that had the wheels before me had HRE custom make them for his car (911 993) I guess there is a good possibility that I measured the wheels wrong and that they are really 11 inches wide in the back. The next time I have them off I'll measure them to be sure. But I am running 25mm adapters in the front and 20 in the back.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Have you been out and about in Northampton ?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Have you been out and about in Northampton ?


 I have. A few days ago


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

xjoegtix said:


> I have. A few days ago


 Friend sent me a crappy cell pic of your car a while back. All I could make out was the wheels. 

:thumbup:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Friend sent me a crappy cell pic of your car a while back. All I could make out was the wheels.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Haha what are you driving?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

xjoegtix said:


> Haha what are you driving?


 Normally my Saab or A4, but if its nice out I tool around in my TT.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Normally my Saab or A4, but if its nice out I tool around in my TT.


 Bring the Tt ti the table and vine meet on wed night at 9. Around 200 cars met up the other day


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

New front lip


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

xjoegtix said:


> Bring the Tt ti the table and vine meet on wed night at 9. Around 200 cars met up the other day


 Might have to stop by. Last time I stopped by that GTG was back in 2005  Time flys!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Might have to stop by. Last time I stopped by that GTG was back in 2005  Time flys!


 What!! Yeah you should drop in


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

rear main getting done today.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

washed the kitty killer today.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

hey look its the guy i met at waterfest!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Letter K said:


> hey look its the guy i met at waterfest!


 Hey how are you!?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Gt some stuff ready for the gift bags for the field werks show is ludlow mass last weekend
















shot of the east someone took


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not bad. :thumbup: Got any better pictures?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Not bad. :thumbup: Got any better pictures?


Nope just these unprofessional sloppy cell phone pictures


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice to see you got the paint done :thumbup:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice to see you got the paint done :thumbup:


Yeah so happy with it!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*captain obvious alert!*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5905256-3in-exhaust-hits-gound-on-lowered-tt;)


Is this what you mean?


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

looks wicke ddude!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

sciroccohal said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5905256-3in-exhaust-hits-gound-on-lowered-tt;)
> 
> 
> Is this what you mean?


Haha yea! I had the downpipe on my car made at a shop locally (road runner exhaust) and he did a excellent job it's really close to the body of the car.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

ornithology said:


> looks wicke ddude!


Thanks that means alot!!


----------

